# Shelf Life for opened Fragrance Oils



## donna75126 (Aug 6, 2012)

Can Fragrance Oils be kept in the fridge?  If I do not use up all the Christmas ones that I have I was wondering if they would keep for a year in the fridge.

Thanks,
Donna


----------



## soapcakes (Aug 6, 2012)

I have some that I have had for a couple of years and they are still fine. I don't refrigerate them, I just keep them in a cool area of the house in dark glass bottles.


----------



## Genny (Aug 6, 2012)

I have some that I've had for years.  I just found some fo's from Tony's Fragrance oils and they haven't been Tony's in like 5 years LOL  But the fo still smells as true and wonderful as the day I first got it.

According to Brambleberry, here's what they said about the shelf life of their oils, "We recommend using our fragrances oils with in a year of purchase. However, they will not go bad in the sense that they will grow mold or go rancid (since they are not diluted in any other oils). After a year, the scent may start to change, losing its top notes first. If the scent does start to change years down the road it's still 100% safe to use."

Really, that should be the normal response from any good fo supplier.  

I keep all my fo's in amber colored glass bottles in a dark cool area, like soapcakes.  I heard somewhere from a supplier, can't remember which one at the moment, not to refrigerate fo's or eo's because extreme temperature changes can break down the oils easier.  I don't know if that's true or not though.


----------



## donna75126 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you.. I feel better now..I was thinking I might not be able to use them later on.. 

Donna


----------

